# Pressurized Air Akku



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey everyone,

last autumn I had the feeling I need a way to clean the chainsaw
in the woods, to not have that oily mess on my backyard.. It´s rape oil,
but still..

So I decided to build a little tank from an old fire extinguisher, making it
refillable with the tire filling device:

I used the screw to get rid of the pressure









After that the hose was removed









And I started a fight with that beast.
The lever tells a little story of that!









When it finally was open, I put the whole thing into a
plastic bag, sealed it and poured out the soda..









I did some measurements and "raccooned" my fittings box(es)









After accepting my inability to get enough heat out of my
propane burner (2300° !!! - in the vendor´s dreams! haha)
I visited a friend the other day to let him hard-solder that
with his acetylene-O² burner..









Finally took a picture of the finished thing the other night (after nine months..):









I remounted half of the old handle (old valve now filled with solder and not
functioning anymore..) facing to the front, to protect the new valve and
plug for the hose of the blow gun from breaking whenever I should
accidentally drop it..

The thing works just great. I fill it up with rd. 145 PSI, around 60 liters
of air. (those extinguishers are tested with at least 290 PSI.. so I dare
to believe I´m on the safe side.)

Never returned home with a dirty saw since then.

I like that - hope you do too.

kind regards,

Be


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job Be! That's a handy unit!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Coool


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looks like a blast


----------

